# Resources > Professional Associations >  Special Registration Promotion for WMA 2013 During the Month of June

## laurenvalone

Please excuse the cross postings.

Early Bird Registration is now open for the Western Museums Association (WMA) 2013 Annual Meeting. Save big and register now!

Need another reason to register early? If you register for WMA 2013 by June 30, you will automatically be entered to *win* *2 tickets to the Evening Event of your choice*!

Click here to register: ‪http://www.regonline.com/WMA2013

*Evening events include:*

*Natural History Museum of Utah*
Enjoy an evening at the Natural History Museum of Utah in its new copper-clad building, the Rio Tinto Center, in the foothills of Salt Lake City. Food and drink open the party as you enjoy the sunset on the Museums Sky Terrace to the sounds of Native American flute music.

*Utah Museum of Fine Arts*
Join us for a memorable evening at the Utah Museum of Fine Arts! The UMFA is the states primary cultural resource for global visual arts, with a comprehensive collection of more than 5,000 years of art from around the world. Guests will enjoy wine and hors doeuvres, a short performance by students of the Universitys Modern Dance Department, and private access to the UMFAs permanent collections.

Register today to be entered to win 2 tickets to the Evening Event of your choice!

Click here to register: ‪http://www.regonline.com/WMA2013

All the best,
Lauren Valone
Programs Coordinator, Western Museums Association
lauren@westmuse.org

----------

